# brown sugar for rub



## Enis Simon (Mar 16, 2019)

ok so I'm trying to learn what I need to do to dark brown sugar to make it not clump up when I put in with other ingrediants to shaker for a rub. I bought a pourable brown sugar but it sucked. I wan to use regular dark brown sugar. What do I do?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 16, 2019)

Spread the Brn Sugar on a cookie sheet. 15 minutes at 200 will get it dry. Let cool and break up lumps by Rubbing between your hands or a few pulses in a procesor. Store in a Jar to keep air out...JJ


----------



## Enis Simon (Mar 16, 2019)

thank you chef jimmyj. it was driving me crazy. now I can have a good rub. tks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 16, 2019)

Whoops...Typed too fast. Use 200°F because of Oven swings...JJ


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 17, 2019)

Enis have you tried Turbinado Sugar also called sugar in the raw? Most Walmart stores carry it and it doesn't clump I use it for rubs and use the same amount as I would Brown Sugar. You will also find it doesn't burn as easy as Brown Sugar. When a Brown Sugar recipe like Dutch's wicked baked beans calls for Dark Brown Sugar then that's what I use but for rubs the Turbinado works much better. I've got a good sized cook coming up and bought some 6lb bags of it in Sam's Club yesterday I ended up going to Costco to and they had the 6lb bags as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2019)

I agree with Piney, it never clumps up & has a better taste than brown sugar, IMHO.
Al


----------



## Enis Simon (Mar 17, 2019)

got it jimmyj, and tks piney an smokinal. Sugar in the raw next time at Sams Club


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 10, 2019)

I agree with the use of turbinado sugar...
I've replaced all the sugars in my ribs with it.


----------

